# Lichfield (Staffs, West Mids) meet, 7th April



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

By popular demand an informal meet will be held at the Bowling Green Pub in Lichfield.

Date: Wednesday, 7th April at 6.30pm. No official 'start time' so come when you can.

The Bowling Green has a big car park, so look for other TTs when you arrive. You can get good value pub meals at the Bowling Green if you want to come straight from work. Bring partners, friends whatever - all welcome.

Here's a link to the Bowling Green. It's very easy to find, it's right in the middle of an island in the centre of Lichfield. Just keep driving around the island until you see the entry road.

http://www.emberinns.co.uk/thebowlinggr ... ield/food/

Please post if you intend to come, it would be nice to know who and how many in advance - not that there is a problem; the BG is a big pub.

Looking forward to seeing friends new and old,

Steve


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Defo Me ! 

Wendy


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

If my car is back, i'll be there!


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh Lichfield!! 

Think I may well manage this one as I come from Lichfield!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

See you there.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I was going to sort something your end after our curry night. However, as you have suggested this I think it would be nice to attend "Your gig". 8)


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

count me in! im there most sundays for a sunday roast lol


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another yes from me


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Should be able to make it.


----------



## aclissett (Sep 21, 2007)

I will be there, be good to meet a few people who has modded there 225....

See you all there

Andrew


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be there.........as I am buying a house about 1/2 from there...I may walk it :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

lovemyTT said:


> I'll be there.........as I am buying a house about 1/2 from there...I may walk it :lol:


*WALK, WTF !!!!!!      *


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Noticed theirs a few new owners by me, maybe I've inspired them!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Going to put a note through door's to see if can get a few more to join us.

Wendy


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

zakkiaz said:


> Noticed theirs a few new owners by me, maybe I've inspired them!!!! :lol: :lol:
> Going to put a note through door's to see if can get a few more to join us.
> 
> Wendy


Please do Wendy. Incidentally, my mate may be bringing his little girl. The Bowling Green is ok with kids till 9.30, and it's a nice informal get together, so really, everyone welcome. It's not just about engines, spanners and ratchets!

Looking forward to it!

Steve


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed theirs a few new owners by me, maybe I've inspired them!!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


She's starting early!! :lol: :lol:

Have printed a leaflet to pop through doors indicating it's a forum event and also put the website on for them to to 
browse hopefully we will get a few more from them, may even pop one in window of TT  :lol:

Wendy


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

zakkiaz said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > zakkiaz said:
> ...


Is it me or does stalking come to mind !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Children have to be 14 or older to go into the Bowling Green.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Na! Just canvassing! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

TT-Minxx said:


> Children have to be 14 or older to go into the Bowling Green.


Cheers. I'll tell my mate. I think his daughter is about 10 - though very well behaved!


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> TT-Minxx said:
> 
> 
> > Children have to be 14 or older to go into the Bowling Green.
> ...


She's ok to go in if you say your eating 'plate of chips'!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Mark TT (Mar 17, 2010)

zakkiaz said:


> Noticed theirs a few new owners by me, maybe I've inspired them!!!! :lol: :lol:
> Going to put a note through door's to see if can get a few more to join us.
> 
> Wendy


Hi Wendy & the rest of you guys........... The stalking has worked, thanks Wendy I have seen your note and hence here I am!

I didn't realise this existed, but looking through I am finding the forum quite interesting!

Regards

Mark [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark TT said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed theirs a few new owners by me, maybe I've inspired them!!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hi, is that Brillo??????


----------



## Mark TT (Mar 17, 2010)

OMG.......................yes


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to our world, see you all soon


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark TT said:


> OMG.......................yes


Hi, it's Tim's sister!!!!!!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Forgot to say, well done Wendy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

See...Stalking does work :lol: :lol: A few more to do next week.
Saw a red roadster today never seen it before, try an track it down, more stalking!


----------



## Mark TT (Mar 17, 2010)

zakkiaz said:


> See...Stalking does work :lol: :lol: A few more to do next week.
> Saw a red roadster today never seen it before, try and track it down, more stalking!


Was that not me? I was out in Ruby this afternoon!............ Ive sent you a pm Wend

Mark


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark TT said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > See...Stalking does work :lol: :lol: A few more to do next week.
> ...


No.....dark red! Not seen you out in yours! always on drive!! :lol: 
Sent pm
Wend


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark TT said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > See...Stalking does work :lol: :lol: A few more to do next week.
> ...


Enjoy the site Mark it's mad!! and addictive! 

Wend


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys, can't make it!

Cars not going to be ready.

Things are taking a lot longer than expected.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you want a lift matey?


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hope everyone's still on for Wednesday ?

Wendy


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As long as the builder has filled in the trench on the drive for my new garage I will be there.
Wendy if you bring the gearknob with you I am sure one of us will fit it for you.....There were a whole bunch of jokes I was tempted to say. But thought I should act my age and not stoop so low. :roll:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Phil will do.
Glad you refrained from the jokes about the knob!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you Wendy


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be there, see you soon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is this still on for tomorrow. Do we have a list of ppl attending?


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hark said:


> Is this still on for tomorrow. Do we have a list of ppl attending?


Yes still on as far as know!
TTSteve hasn't done a list, just everyone that has said they would come on the thread!!!!! :roll:

Maybe everyone could confirm now if they are coming tomorrow night!

Wendy


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone! Yep, looking forward to it. I'll be there about 6.30. Lets try to park at the back of the car park so we can all park together? Just gonna give my car a once over - in the rain. Was at a country fair in it at the weekend, had to drive across a muddy field, you can imagine what it's like! I think it's a blue car.

There's no list ( I can tell you are a teacher Matt - this is not the morning register :wink: ) but if I put my name below, feel free to add your name if you are coming:

Steve (TTsteve)
Next name here
Next name here etc


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just got back from work and there is no way I can get the TT off the drive. I have a trench at the side, four 1ton bags of sand to the rear and cement mixers etc together with the remains of the old garage to the front.
It's a pain as even the sun has come out.  
Sorry all and look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Just got back from work and there is no way I can get the TT off the drive. I have a trench at the side, four 1ton bags of sand to the rear and cement mixers etc together with the remains of the old garage to the front.
> It's a pain as even the sun has come out.
> Sorry all and look forward to seeing you soon.


Such a shame Phill, what with all this sun, only just got in myself. I will try to get some pictures for ya, at least it should be light this time :wink:

See you all soon


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys and Gals, good to meet up with everyone tonight, hope to see you all again soon. Here's the pix




































































































Cheers

Iain

Just saw your LEDs on your way out Simon, very 8)


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for a good night,nice to meet you all 
Here are a few pics I took......Sorry Abi not in your class no low shots!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

































Steve you need to clean that engine bay!!!!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you all soon

Wendy


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

What an excellent meeting tonight, good to meet you all.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice to meet everyone earlier, and thanks Ian and Wendy for those nice photos, very nice - apart from my engine bay....

I'll sort something out for the Vine (curry pub) at West Brom, and give everyone a shout. Check it out:

http://www.expressandstar.com/latest/20 ... -bromwich/

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/ ... t_Bromwich

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/313828-The- ... t-Bromwich

I'll start a new thread in due course.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry I missed it.
Wendy did someone fit the gearknob for you?


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry I missed it.
> Wendy did someone fit the gearknob for you?


No!!! was waiting for you!! :lol: :lol: 
enjoyed meeting everyone and putting faces to the names!
Hope to meet you soon, Steve is organising a curry night so maybe then. 

Wendy


----------



## hillsrgood (May 17, 2009)

hi guys thanks for a good night love your cars nice to see you steve long time no see hope to see you all again soon thanks again simon


----------



## Mark TT (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice pictures, sun shining too!

Sorry I was not here for this meet, see you all soon.

Mark


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark TT said:


> Nice pictures, sun shining too!
> 
> Sorry I was not here for this meet, see you all soon.
> 
> Mark


It was good to see you again Mark and hope we will be meeting up again soon.

Wend


----------

